# Skid modifications



## pasrap (Feb 15, 2017)

I saw a modification made by Coby7 on this forum.
This give me an idea.




"drawings"


Sorry, links no more avaliable ...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not crazy about wheels in place of skids. 

It's a neat idea but wheels are prone to freezing up. Rollerblade wheels with sealed ball bearings are probably the best option in regards to freezing but.... I don't know how much more effective.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

In the past I did give some thought to the idea of skids (not wheels) behind the bucket instead of on the sides. Has anyone ever tried this? Seems it would reduce the "ride up" effect and resistance in moving into hard packed snow.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Certainly interesting it came from a garage part. Makes it easier. 

Have you been able to use it yet? Seems to have more pressure being at the rear of the housing rather than on the front side though being on the rear it does not interfere with the snow.


----------

